# Floor drain in existing concrete deck.



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I am doing a project that has zurn 415 b floor drains specified. 

https://www.zurn.com/products/building-drainage/floor-drains/finish-floor-shower-drains/z415b

These will be installed in an existing 5" thick concrete deck. I am looking to avoid having to break up the concrete around all of these drains since it will be polished concrete and would like a consistent finish on the floor. 


Are there any drains that any of you have used in the past that would be able to be installed without breaking up the concrete? Ideally I would mount the body of the drain to the bottom side of the deck and the strainer ends up flush with the floor. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You could core drill most of the depth, but looking at the details you will need to oversized the hole to get the lower part installed. 
At least with drilling you would have a uniform gap that you will be filling. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

I agree but that is my last resort. Thanks!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Any chance the slab is post-tensioned?


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

Definitely not a pt deck. It’s a cordeck pan with 5” concrete.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

How do you figure to make something retrofit like this water tight?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Aaronz said:


> Definitely not a pt deck. It’s a cordeck pan with 5” concrete.


Well that takes all the fun out of this job....

Tom


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

in my mind we would core a hole as close to the size of the strainer as possible, mount the drain body to the underside of the deck, screw the strainer in till flush with the floor and silicone the gap between the strainer and concrete.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Aaronz said:


> in my mind we would core a hole as close to the size of the strainer as possible, mount the drain body to the underside of the deck, screw the strainer in till flush with the floor and silicone the gap between the strainer and concrete.


sounds like a leak waiting to happen.

what do your plans say?

maybe time to rfi the architect.


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

griz said:


> sounds like a leak waiting to happen.
> 
> what do your plans say?
> 
> maybe time to rfi the architect.


Plans say to use a zurn 415b. That will require me to break up the concrete and patch. This isn't ideal since it is a polished concrete finish. 

I agree that using sealants is not as good of a seal as pouring the drain body in but I don't see how it would leak. These drains will virtually never see water and if we get a few drips into the parking garage below it won't be the end of the world. 

If I could come up with an alternate product to use I would send an RFI but I am not having any luck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

my point about submitting an rfi is since there are no clear cut instructions as to how to mount the drains clarification/direction are necessary.

the architect should detail how it is to be done.

you do not want to own this if it goes south.


----------



## MN_general (Nov 1, 2014)

griz said:


> my point about submitting an rfi is since there are no clear cut instructions as to how to mount the drains clarification/direction are necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto. The architect should detail it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

griz said:


> sounds like a leak waiting to happen.
> 
> what do your plans say?
> 
> maybe time to rfi the architect.





griz said:


> my point about submitting an rfi is since there are no clear cut instructions as to how to mount the drains clarification/direction are necessary.
> 
> the architect should detail how it is to be done.
> 
> you do not want to own this if it goes south.


I feel like your under the impression I am trying to use different products or gerry rig something with out the architects approval. I am searching for an alternate product that I can recommend in a RFI to allow me to install without breaking out the concrete. The architect specified and detailed a drain that gets set in concrete. It is pretty clear cut how to install this. 
I never operate under the impression that the architect knows all options and sees how they will affect the finished product.. So if i can find an under mount floor drain that would give a cleaner look after install I would recommend this product in an RFI and if approved install it. 

I do appreciate your concern though, thanks for your time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you check these guys out:

https://mifab.com/Catalog/Floor_and...rDrainforNon-MembraneCoreDrillFloorAreas.html


josam.com is another mfg that comes to mind.


----------



## Aaronz (Jan 7, 2020)

griz said:


> you check these guys out:
> 
> https://mifab.com/Catalog/Floor_and...rDrainforNon-MembraneCoreDrillFloorAreas.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Aaronz said:


> Thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for!


:thumbsup:


----------

